# Hello from our mixed 'pack'.



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

I went from one cat to three this week, and thought it'd be best to join and get advice on a few things from people who know cats a lot better than I do.

I have Dahlia, a stray who found me last year. In rather pitiful shape. She obviously had an owner before or was a TNR cat, as she is spayed. I saw her wandering the neighborhood weeks before she showed up at my house with another cat I feed (who belongs to a neighbor). The thing is after I finally got her to let me touch her, she never left. I didn't want to take her anywhere in case she had an owner in the neighborhood. But she literally never left my porch or yard again after that night, rain, shine, night or day. After trying hard to find an owner, I took her in. Getting my dog to do the same was the hard part. 

Thankfully she has a stubborn personality and did not run from him when he got stupid and loud, so he learned quickly she was not a prey item or someone to be bullying.

My brother (/roommate) adopted two kittens earlier this week, very young kittens. They're close to 5wks old now. They are "Batman" and Elliot, I did not name Batman. lol
I will be posting a thread for them soon with some general questions. 


At the moment I also have LingLing the Chinchilla, Dirk, Eve, Lilith, Ben, Speedbump, Remington, Goose, Whiskey, Flashbang, Peter and 14 unnamed pet/foster rats, Jaeger and Sparkles - a German Shepherd and small mutt, two foster/rehab Box turtles, too many koi, and Miss Candy, the Tarantula. 


Some of the kids:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have a great fur family, but the GSD...swoon!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Batman and Elliot - love the pic, love the names. Their facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my god, the little rat pack is killing me, I just want to snuggle them all!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome  That is quite a family you have there!


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

I scrolled by the pictures quickly without reding and was like "that looks like Jaeger!" That explains it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great fur family! They are all very handsome.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG! What a cute family. You have so many rats! Did they multiply? I want to see the Chinchilaaaaa <3


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> OMG! What a cute family. You have so many rats! Did they multiply? I want to see the Chinchilaaaaa <3


And Sparkles the mutt, and the turtles, and Miss Candy!


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, Jaeger is the pretty boy of the house. 




And here is Ling Ling:





Yes, I do have an accident litter of 12 here now, I'll never underestimate rats and their ability to escape again. But the rest of the fosters are either rescues, or returned babies who were adopted out - and the owners changed their minds. 



kayla baxter said:


> I scrolled by the pictures quickly without reding and was like "that looks like Jaeger!" That explains it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehe yep! These little boogers are driving me crazy so I thought I should come to some real cat people for advice. Not enough on PB-C.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

And Sparkles:


Candy the G. Rosea


Turtles:


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG I never realized what a big head Chinchillas had xD

Sparkles is soooooo adorable! Candy...she scares me hahaha I am scared of spiders. But it's so funny how fierce she looks with such a cute name.

Thank you for sharing those! Love the pics


----------

